# Variable block offer types



## alekrc (May 12, 2018)

I've been driving Amazon Flex for 18 months. Has anyone noticed that the type of offers that you receive and get vary over time? For example, a few weeks ago, I was getting plenty of grocery blocks during the optimal time frames (e.g. 11:30-1:30; 3:30-5:30; 7:30-9:30)? The last couple of weeks, I haven't gotten more than a few of those, most have been during the offset times (e.g. 4:00-6:00; 6:00-8:00). Also, it seems that periodically I get more restaurant offers and fewer warehouse and grocery blocks. I am curious if anyone else has similar experiences.


----------



## Liberty Needs Patriots (Jun 19, 2016)

Are you talking about Reserve offers?


----------



## alekrc (May 12, 2018)

Not reserved blocks. Just regular daily offers. It seems like it goes in cycles. For a period of time, I see and get plenty of the blocks for grocery or warehouse that are during key times, like 11:30-1:30, 3:30-5:30, etc. Then, other times I only seem to get restaurant block offers or 1-hour grocery and earehware blocks. That seems to last for a couple of weeks, and then I start getting good warehouse and grocery blocks again for a couple of weeks.
Basically, I am wondering if Amazon occasionally changes what offers each driver will see and be able to get.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

If you are talking about blocks more then 24hrs in advance then yeah Amazon rotates those lists every couple weeks. Or if you are a noob/inactive you will get on the preferred list.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

OP, you're (others like you) being A-B tested like lab rats. Maybe HQ is trying to optimize the number of ants on demand. Maybe they're trying to see if 2 hour blocks increases more ants. who knows? only the dude programming the code


----------

